# Morritt's Grand Resort, Grand Cayman



## DJA (Feb 23, 2006)

Am considering trading for a unit at this resort later this year.  Did this resort suffer much damage from the most recent hurricane- any reason to avoid this area/resort?  Also, any comments on this resort as a location for a family with small children?  Thx..


----------



## Caladezi (Feb 23, 2006)

You will totally enjoy the Grand.  The resort did suffer a lot of damage from Ivan and the island is still in a recovery mode but the area that you would be involved with at the Grand is up and running and you should have a great time.  The resort is going through many problems between owners and the developer right now and may very well end up in the Cayman courts, so I would recommend avoiding any tempation to buy there, but for a vacation and a great time with the family I say go for it.


----------



## Conan (Feb 23, 2006)

*Internet access at or near Grand?*

We're going to be at the Grand in a couple of weeks.
Can you tell me what Internet connection is available at the Hotel or elsewhere on that side of the Island?  If I bring a laptop, am I likely to find a connection?
[Yes I'd rather leave it all behind, but work is work....]
Thanks


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 23, 2006)

The Reef next door has wireless available.  Believe it's $10 for the week.  Morritts may have wireless also but I hear it's much more.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 24, 2006)

Just returned from 2 weeks at Morritts, I believe there is Internet connection available to all Grand units and is included with your stay. I stayed at Tortuga not the Grand so I am not 100 percent sure of that but that is what I was told be folks staying at the Grand.
You can get wireless connection for your laptop, from Morritts, for 12.00 per day or next-door at the Thirsty Surfer for 20.00/week. You can pick up the fringe of the Reef wireless connection, over by the quiet pool, but I didn't use it.
Resort is fully functional and we had a great time. I would recommend it.
There is some construction going on but noise or inconvenience from it was not a factor.
Good Luck,
Mahlon


----------



## Caladezi (Feb 24, 2006)

Wireless at the Grand-Yes.  Included with your stay-NO.  The cost is $12.00/day.  Unless you need to use it in your room, go to the Reef.


----------



## mistergizmo (Feb 25, 2006)

All Grand rooms are wired with an ADSL lan hookup near the phone line.  Cost is high, as reported.  According to Morritt's IT guy, Gregory, wireless is available in MTC.

Or, you could just tote your laptop over to the Reef, sit outdoors near the gift shop and use their wireless connection for free.

(Info current as of 2/23/2006)


----------



## Poobah (Feb 26, 2006)

*Inet*

These days Morritts is having trouble "Getting It"!

Cheers,

Paul


----------

